# Zaskar relaunched?!



## nordstadt (26. August 2007)

ICh weiss nich obs nen Fake ist aber hier wird über eine Klassiker-Neuauflage geredet...



> GT have decided to re-issue this once great frame, but not for everyone, for a very lucky 500 people, and only 80 lucky people in the UK .
> 
> Just like the original the new Zaskar will be hand built in the US, this time from Alcoa tubing, each frame with come with a certificate from the builder and sticks to the original tubing sizes. Which means it's gonna be BIG. It even has the original decals. The only difference is the angles, the geometry is more in line with modern hardtails so you can run your five inch forks no problem. Every frame will even come in a specially crafted one off presentation box. Too cool for skool!
> 
> UK price £699.99
























Krischan


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

kein Fake!!
Jubi-Zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (26. August 2007)

Und warum hat hier noch keiner drüber geredet...

Bestimmt kommt keins nach Good 'ol Germany...


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2007)

Dann schau hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286124


----------



## nordstadt (26. August 2007)

Ok überlesen!

Mfg

Chris


----------



## Davidbelize (26. August 2007)

zugführung auf dem oberrohr......also neeeeeee 



aber das gute an diesem zaskar ist das man wieder an orginal decals kommen müsste.


----------



## tomasius (26. August 2007)

Warum den nur Disc only?  

Tom


----------



## -lupo- (26. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Warum den nur Disc only?
> 
> Tom



Laut MTBR-Forum sind das nur Prototypen, die endgültigen Varianten sollen beide Aufnahmen haben.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. August 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Laut MTBR-Forum sind das nur Prototypen, die endgültigen Varianten sollen beide Aufnahmen haben.



Währe irgendwie lächerlich wenn der Rahmen gewichtsmäßig nicht ganz deutlich in absolute Leichtbauregionen kommt. Weil bei dem Rahmenpreis will da bestimmt keiner ne Billigausstattung dranbauen, und für Klassischen Aufbau ist der Rahmen wohl auch weniger geeignet...


----------



## -lupo- (27. August 2007)

Zum Gewicht steht glaube ich nichts drin bei MTBR. Würde auch Sinn machen wenn es "nicht nur schön" wäre.

Muss aber zugeben: Mir wärs Wurscht was das Teil wiegt wenn ich das Geld hätte; ich würde es einfach nur aus dem Grund kaufen dass es was Besonderes ist. I'm a whore for special editions, baby!


----------



## cleiende (27. August 2007)

Geile Bilder!
Aber ob ich den Rahmen aufbauen und fahren würde? Da könnte ich fast Skrupel bekommen. Bin mal gespannt was er in Deutschland kosten soll, GBP 699 sind knapp 980 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (27. August 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann mich für dieses Alu-Zaskar nicht hundertprozentig  begeistern und werde wohl lieber auf die Carbonvariante sparen (wenn es den Rahmen pu geben sollte).


----------



## -lupo- (27. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann mich für dieses Alu-Zaskar nicht hundertprozentig  begeistern und werde wohl lieber auf die Carbonvariante sparen (wenn es den Rahmen pu geben sollte).



Was gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!
> Aber ob ich den Rahmen aufbauen und fahren würde? Da könnte ich fast Skrupel bekommen. Bin mal gespannt was er in Deutschland kosten soll, GBP 699 sind knapp 980 EUR.



Rockys liegen preislich auch in solchen Regionen und viele (ich auch!) fahren die Teile ohne  Skrupel. Dafür sind sie gemacht. Auch die S.E.´s. An die Wand können sie auch noch nach einem Rahmenbruch  Der Preis ist IMHO für "Made in USA" i.O.


----------



## Kruko (27. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Rockys liegen preislich auch in solchen Regionen und viele (ich auch!) fahren die Teile ohne  Skrupel. Dafür sind sie gemacht. Auch die S.E.´s. An die Wand können sie auch noch nach einem Rahmenbruch  Der Preis ist IMHO für "Made in USA" i.O.



Sehe ich genauso. Außerdem hat ein Zaskar LE zuletzt auch fast 2000 DM gekostet. Der Spaß war nie billig


----------



## kingmoe (27. August 2007)

Ein wunderschönes Teil, aber ich habe ja schon einen Haufen Zassis und es sieht meinen BB -Rahmen doch sehr ähnlich (was ja geil ist!) Aber wahrscheinlich rund 1000,- Schleifen sind auch ein echtes Wort, nicht zu teuer, aber schon viel Geld.
Trotzdem jedem meinen Glückwunsch, der eins abbekommt!


----------



## GT-Man (27. August 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht?



Ich kann Moe nur zustimmen. Und USA-Zaskars habe ich ja auch schon.   Mir fehlt auch bei dem Jubi-Zaskar definitiv die V-brake Aufnahme, auch über eine Stars & Stripes Lackierung hätte ich mich gefreut. Schick ist der Rahmen ja schon, aber im direkten Vergleich reizt mich der Carbonrahmen einfach mehr. Ich suche halt mal was richtig neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (27. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich kann Moe nur zustimmen. Und USA-Zaskars habe ich ja auch schon.   Mir fehlt auch bei dem Jubi-Zaskar definitiv die V-brake Aufnahme, auch über eine Stars & Stripes Lackierung hätte ich mich gefreut. Schick ist der Rahmen ja schon, aber im direkten Vergleich reizt mich der Carbonrahmen einfach mehr. Ich suche halt mal was richtig neues.



Ich habe ja noch keins  Vielleicht ist das der Grund wieso ich ihn gleich nehmen würde! Aber du hast Recht, das Carbon-Zassi könnte der Knüller werden; mal sehen.

V-Brake-Aufnahme soll er ja angeblich auch noch kriegen; steht im Link im ersten post.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!
> Aber ob ich den Rahmen aufbauen und fahren wÃ¼rde? Da kÃ¶nnte ich fast Skrupel bekommen. Bin mal gespannt was er in Deutschland kosten soll, GBP 699 sind knapp 980 EUR.



Also der UVP liegt tatsÃ¤chlich bei 1.399,- â¬ fÃ¼r Deutschland. Mit der Tiefpreis-Aktion von GT (zu schwierig, um es jetzt hier zu erklÃ¤ren  ) ist es aber mÃ¶glich, den Rahmen auch fÃ¼r angemessene 1.299,- â¬ zu bekommen.
Der Rahmen wird im Januar auch in Deutschland eintreffen und im Lieferumfang befinden sich DREI verschiedene Decal-SÃ¤tze (weiÃ, gelb, rot/pink) um die Optik auch an den entsprechenden Aufbau anpassen zu kÃ¶nnen. Ob der Rahmen tatsÃ¤chlich auch Canti-Sockel hat, dazu kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben.



GT-Man schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann mich fÃ¼r dieses Alu-Zaskar nicht hundertprozentig  begeistern und werde wohl lieber auf die Carbonvariante sparen (wenn es den Rahmen pu geben sollte).



Den Zaskar Carbon Rahmen wird es nicht einzeln geben. Das Modell Pro hat aber eine FOX 32RL und XT/XTR-Ausstattung und ist mit 2.999,- â¬ meiner Meinung nach sehr kokurrenzfÃ¤hig auf dem deutschen Markt.

GruÃ
Sebastian


----------



## Bastieeeh (27. August 2007)

Boah ey! 1399 Inflationseinheiten??? Das ist enorm viel - wie man auf diese Summe kommt, bei GBP 699 als Basispreis für die freundlichen Inselbewohner nebenan, ist mir schleierhaft. Hat bestimmt was mit vielen Prozenten in der Rechnung zu tun...
Also doch Carbon-Zaskar - oder doch wieder ein Fully?!?


----------



## cyclery.de (27. August 2007)

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Die erhältlichen Größen sind M und L. Der Rahmen wird auch in einer speziellen Box geliefert, zu der ich an dieser Stelle auch nichts Genaueres sagen kann   Also bitte auch keinen Fragen oder blöden Kommentare


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. August 2007)

Was bedeutet denn M und L in Zoll/cm ausgedrückt? Mein 1996er Zaskar hatte glaube ich 19" Rahmenhöhe - in cm ausgedrückt müsste ich nachfragen. Sind das immernoch die gleichen Rahmenhöhen/Längen, ich meine auch die 2006er/2007er Rahmen?


----------



## GT-Man (28. August 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Den Zaskar Carbon Rahmen wird es nicht einzeln geben.



Schön eine dämliche Produktpolitik.  Was soll das für einen Sinn machen? Na dann wird es halt nichts mit dem Carbonrahmen und ich kann mich wieder aufs STS DH Suchen konzentrieren.
Zum Jubi-Zaskar: Warum soll der Kunde Deutschland 300 Euro mehr zahlen als in GB? Da das ja EU-Land ist, sollte man dann doch wohl eher da bestellen und die paar Euro Versandkosten investieren, zumal der Zoll dann eh wegfällt.


----------



## SixTimesNine (28. August 2007)

Classic, stays Classic, stays Classic, stays forever.
Und nochmal:
Klassik, bleibt und...
...that´s all folks!!!


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Schön eine dämliche Produktpolitik.  Was soll das für einen Sinn machen? Na dann wird es halt nichts mit dem Carbonrahmen und ich kann mich wieder aufs STS DH Suchen konzentrieren.



Dann mache ich es wie immer: Ein paar Jahre später einen Plastik-Zassi aus der Bucht ziehen  
Ein Leichtbau-Carbonrahmen schreit doch nach Custom-Kunden, da erschließt sich mir die Reduzierung auf ein Komplettbike-Angebot auch nicht wirklich. Wahrscheinlich ist die Marge höher?! Aber ich will nicht nur meckern, ich finde es ja gut, dass GT wieder Fahrt aufgenommen hat!  



GT-Man schrieb:


> Zum Jubi-Zaskar: Warum soll der Kunde Deutschland 300 Euro mehr zahlen als in GB? Da das ja EU-Land ist, sollte man dann doch wohl eher da bestellen und die paar Euro Versandkosten investieren, zumal der Zoll dann eh wegfällt.



Warum er in D soviel teurer als z.B. in UK ist, versteht wohl niemand. Aber dass das Preisnivaeu so hoch ist, erklärt sich sicher durch die limitierte Stückzahl und die (genügend große) Zahl der GT-Verrückten, die eins haben wollen. Wer eins will, kann ja aus UK importieren, über CRC oder so...
Allerdings widerstrebt es mir auch, die Händler, die sich in D wieder an GT herangewagt haben und die Marke damit maßgeblich nach vorne bringen, dafür zu bestrafen, dass der Importeur solche Preise vorgibt. Ein Dilemma, dass sich mit kleiner Brieftasche leider nicht so einfach lösen lässt...


----------



## colombo (28. August 2007)

Das erste Angebot...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-20th-A...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Janikulus (28. August 2007)

hey, ich werde einfach mal das 30th anniversary für 5000Euro anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2007)

Leider hatte ich auf der Eurobike nur meine Handycam dabei. Daher die nicht sehr überzeugende Qualität. Und auch wenn nicht viel neues zu sehen ist, denke ich, dass ein weiteres Bild je nicht schaden kann!  









Der Steuersatz ist ein integrierter.


----------



## -lupo- (31. August 2007)

p.rno....! Ich finde ihn sehr, sehr geil! War die "Kiste" nicht zu sehen oder ist die noch geheim?

Ich kann es nicht ganz entziffern: Was steht bei Weld Rod: 5356?


----------



## oldman (31. August 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich auf der Eurobike nur meine Handycam dabei. Daher die nicht sehr überzeugende Qualität. Und auch wenn nicht viel neues zu sehen ist, denke ich, dass ein weiteres Bild je nicht schaden kann!
> 
> 
> *Der Steuersatz ist ein integrierter.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. September 2007)

Und seit wann haben Zaskars die Bowdenzüge auf dem Oberrohr? Wie scheusslich sieht das denn aus?


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

-lupo- schrieb:


> p.rno....! Ich finde ihn sehr, sehr geil! War die "Kiste" nicht zu sehen oder ist die noch geheim?
> 
> Ich kann es nicht ganz entziffern: Was steht bei Weld Rod: 5356?



die pappschachtel, die hinter dem Certifikat zu sehen ist - ist die "Kiste"!!!

Immerhin befindet sich in ihr ein dunkelgrauer Schaumstoffklotz mit Aussparungen für den Rahmen...

Also ein etwas besserer Fahrradkarton!


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. September 2007)

das mit dem steuersatz ist doch wohl ein witz.
echt schade. trotzdem würde mich das nicht abschrecken, da der rahmen sonst  sehr orginal gehalten ist. (ausfallenden, steuerrohrgusset...)
ich hoffe es gibt den rahmen mit canti aufnahme...


----------



## hoeckle (1. September 2007)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> das mit dem steuersatz ist doch wohl ein witz.
> echt schade. trotzdem würde mich das nicht abschrecken, da der rahmen sonst  sehr orginal gehalten ist. (ausfallenden, steuerrohrgusset...)
> ich hoffe es gibt den rahmen mit canti aufnahme...



Ja, soll für Deutschland zumindest so sein. Optional oder wie auch immer... Hab nicht so genau nachgefragt.

Nicht das die jetzt wg. dem Steuersatz auf den Rahmen sitzen bleiben...  Dann hätte ich mich bös verkalkuliert...

@oldman: das ist die # 002! War eh grad auf den Knien...


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. September 2007)

hätte ich im moment das geld... naja in 10 jahren gibts dann wohl die "klassiger" bei ebay....


----------



## berni1812 (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

Liefertermin ist Oktober, und er bekommt Canti Sockel noch zusätzlich zur Scheibenbremsaufnahme!

Für Deutschland sind 80 Stück bestimmt!

Habe ihn mir gestern in Friedrichshafen bestellt! Ist einfach nur noch geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (4. September 2007)

der frame kommt im Januar 08 ans Lager und viele sind nicht mehr zur verfügung, wer noch dabei sein will sollte bitte schnellstmöglich zum händler seines vertrauen! viel erfolg und dann vor allem viel spass damit.


----------



## Kruko (4. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> der frame kommt im Januar 08 ans Lager und viele sind nicht mehr zur verfügung, wer noch dabei sein will sollte bitte schnellstmöglich zum händler seines vertrauen! viel erfolg und dann vor allem viel spass damit.



Danke für die Infos. 

Wird dann leider ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk. Da muss ich wohl andere schöne Sachen zum verschenken finden.

Ab wann wissen die Händler, ob sie die Rahmen definitiv liefern können?


----------



## berni1812 (4. September 2007)

Also bei uns war es so, dass wir für den bestellten gleich die Bestätigung erhielten dass er kommt!

Wie GT-Team geschrieben hat, sind nicht mehr viele da, sollte also sofort bestellt werden!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2007)

wunderschöner rahmen - zugverlegung am oberrohr macht auch sinn, weil bei meinem alten zaskar im winter die schaltzüge immer verreist sind am unterrohr.
einzigster nachteil der sauhohe preis, habe damals für meinen le rahmen 1200 dm bezahlt das war ein angemessener preis.
die decals find ich auch schrott - die passen ja zu den ganz alten zaskars aber der hat ja das fette unterrohr wie die modelle ab 96 hatten und zu dem design haben die neueren decals schon besser gepasst.
mh je öfter ich ihn mir anschaue ... ich glaub ich muss mein 13 monatsgehalt für den rahmen raushauen.


----------



## spatzel (6. September 2007)

Hi,
was den Preis angeht,kann ich meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten....in den Staaten kost dat Dingen 999 Flocken(wohlgemerkt-Dollar,rechnet man das mal um..... ),in England kost er 699 Pfund und hier wird gleich wieder über die Stränge geschlagen.....über wieviele Büros läuft das denn,daß da wieder etliche dran verdienen müssen???


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2007)

spatzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> was den Preis angeht,kann ich meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten....in den Staaten kost dat Dingen 999 Flocken(wohlgemerkt-Dollar,rechnet man das mal um..... ),in England kost er 699 Pfund und hier wird gleich wieder Ã¼ber die StrÃ¤nge geschlagen.....Ã¼ber wieviele BÃ¼ros lÃ¤uft das denn,daÃ da wieder etliche dran verdienen mÃ¼ssen???



Man kann doch nicht pauschal Preise vergleichen indem man die WÃ¤hrungen Ã¼ber aktuelle Devisenkurse umrechnet. Bei der Preisgestaltung des jeweiligen Landes haben einige Faktoren mehr Bedeutung als das TauschverhÃ¤ltnis. Da wÃ¤ren z.B. unterschiedliche Zoll- bzw. MehrwertsteuersÃ¤tze. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die in den USA angegeben Preise immer komplett ohne MwSt. angegeben werden. Der Nettopreis von 1.091,- â¬ wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r Deutschland auch besser aussehen, bringt letztenendes fÃ¼r den Konsumenten aber auch nichts.
Aber natÃ¼rlich hast auch du recht, dass jedes Land fÃ¼r sich kalkuliert und dabei natÃ¼rlich auch berÃ¼cksichtigt, wieviele Exemplare es jeweils verkaufen will.

GruÃ
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (8. September 2007)

warum anniversary frame 20 Jahre?
frühe 70 er: die grosse zeit des motocross. zwischen den rennen gehen die kinder der fahrer mit fahrrädern auf den kurs.
1973[/B][/B] Gary Turner ist auch einer der väter. er merkt, dass die räder schwer, langsam und labil sind. Gary ist dragracer und hatt viel erfahrung im schweissen der chassis. gary fängt an rahmen für seinen sohn zu bauen. die räder erregen aufmerksamkeit und er versorgt auch die anderen kinder mit rahmen.
1974: Richard Long ist Inhaber eines bikeshops in orange county, california. Er bemerkt gary turners rahmen und rief gary an, ob er die rahmen vertreiben dürfe. gary willigt ein uns so wurde eine der berühmtesten partnerschaften in der fahrradgeschichte geboren.
1987: ende der 80 er jahre lässt der bmx boom in usa nach. richard macht sich immer mehr gedanken über den mtb sport. im november 1987 präsentiert gt seine ersten 5 mountainbikes. triple triangle wird geboren. innerhalb 5 jahren dominert gt den mtb-sport, wie zuvor auch im bmx bereich. 
1991: juli furtado, nicholas vouilloz und rishi grewal fahren für gt. gt wächst und wächst und die konkurrenz kann nur staunen. geburt des legendären zaskar le-rahmen handgeschweisst in usa, einer der ersten alurahmen, der auch im gelände seine tauglichkeit beweist.
1993: Das RTS revoutiniert den fully markt.
1995: Das LTS beherrscht das fully sortiment und das karakoram wird "bike of the year"
1996: Die Firma ist marktführer in USA und steht auf dem absoluten Höhepunkt und läuft auf 12 Zylinder genauso wie Richards BMW 850i. Richard Long geniesst das Leben in vollen Zügen. Motorräder sind seine heimliche liebe. 6 PS starke autos und 4 harley davidsons stehen in seiner garage. Ein neues Fahrzeug hat es ihm angetan. das neue monster bike von honda namens valkyrie. es war im prinzip ein 4 zylinder boxermotor aus einem auto. richard erhält sein bike eine woche vor dem 96 er nobra national rennen in big bear. mit relativ wenig fahrpraxis brettert er richtung big bear um das gt team siegen zu sehen - er kommt aber nie an. in den serpentinen stösst er mit einm pick up zusammen und ist tot. tausende von zusachern hören ungläubig die durchsage des sprechers. die lichtgestalt der bikebranche stirbt mit 46 jahren und hinerlässt frau und zwei söhne.
GT wird verkauft und kommt in den folgejahren in finanziellen schwierigkeiten.
1998: I-Drive wird präsentiert. ein geniales system. 
2001: Pacific Cycle übernimmt GT und es geht wieder bergauf.
2003: GT ist bei Epple erstmalig wieder auf dem deutschen Markt vertreten und das Comeback beginnt. GT kämpft sich Jahr für Jahr wieder ein Stück zurück und dann:
2007: GT präsentiert einen carbon bmx frame, eine cross series, ein eigenständiges damen programm (gtw), ein carbon rennrad, ein carbon fully, ein carbon zaskar im tt design! gt steht wieder zu 100% Innovation und nicht Imitation.... 30.August 2007 16.00 Uhr...Die Sensation auf der Eurobike Hans "No Way" Rey präsentiet den zaskar anniversary frame!!!!
Na alles klar?!?


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. September 2007)

Noch ein paar mehr Infos und Details zum Thema GT bei Wikipedia DE Vor allem die Zeit nach Long's Tod und die damit einhergehenden finanziellen Geschehnisse sind dort beleuchtet.


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> warum anniversary frame 20 Jahre?
> 
> [...]
> 1987: ende der 80 er jahre lässt der bmx boom in usa nach. richard macht sich immer mehr gedanken über den mtb sport. *im november 1987 präsentiert gt seine ersten 5 mountainbikes. triple triangle wird geboren.*
> ...



Also geht es ums Triple Triangle Design! Denn ich habe hier definitiv einen 1986er Katalog MIT Mountainbikes - die ja erst 1987 präsentiert wurden, aber kein TT haben...


----------

